# 47 soon and pregnant



## Crazy_1

Hi. Iv'e spent most of my life trying for a baby and finally of many miscarriages I had a DD who is 9. I tried for another in my early 40's and then gave up 2 years ago. My daughter was very upset being and only child and has always battled with that. I got the shock of my life the other day..... I am now 5w4d and patiently waiting to see if I have a viable pregnancy.


----------



## LLawson

Congrats! I finally quit trying for my fourth several months ago and then ended up pregnant without trying. Im 45 and almost 14 weeks pregnant. :)


----------



## Crazy_1

Wow 14 weeks Congratulations. These early weeks go o slowly. I havent even contacted the EAU (early assesment unit) yet. They wont be able to see anything properly before 6w4d so Im holding on. Dont want to go in and have to go back. This week is going to take forever...lol


----------



## LLawson

Yes these early weeks just drag by. I was getting my Betas drawn early and then they wanted to see me around 6 weeks but didnt get me in until right at 7. I was at risk for a ectopic because I had a Tubal Reversal. All was good. Even saw the baby and heartbeat on the ultrasound. I go back Thursday for my second ultrasound.
I remember it seemed like time was just standing still waiting for that for that first appt. I bet you feel the same.


----------



## Crazy_1

I haven't even phoned to book. I'm on baby aspirin and my Endocrinologist is monitoring my hypothyroidism. No use me booking appointment until I am 6.5 weeks as I hate going in and they say they can't see anything to come back.


----------



## LLawson

True! Ive heard alot of people going in disappointed because they couldnt tell anything.
I was supposed to go in early between 5-6 weeks because I was at high risk for a tubal because I had a tubal reversal but there was a mixup between my RE and OBGYN and I ended up there right at 7 weeks. We could clearly see the baby and the heartbeat on the ultrasound so it was exciting and kind of unbelievable!
Im still just in disbelief! My youngest just turned 19. Its been a very long time since Ive been pregnant so everything is new all over again! I still think I will be in disbelief until I can feel it move. I even have a doppler and listen to the heartbeat at least once a week to reassure me. :)
Im waiting for MaterniT21 test results now. Ive been waiting almost a month because the first one was never sent off. I waited impatiently those two weeks and finally someone discovered it was never even done. I went back in last week to have it done again. I just called to see if the results are in and the lady that gets the test results is out sick. Just my luck!! They are going to try and reroute it and see if a nurse can get them. I sure hope so! It seems like this has taken forever!
I go in for my second ultrasound Thursday.


----------



## Crazy_1

ooh Thursday..... thats tomorrow. Its lovely to see your little beanie. Well I finally plucked up the courage and called the Early Assesment Unit for a scan. They wanted me to come in next week but my 9 year old DD is still on school holidays and I havent told her so I had to get them to make it the next week 13th April. I dont have anyone to watch her as my husband works long hours and we have no family over here. (I am originally from SA). I will be 8 weeks then so they will clearly be able to see if its a viable pregnancy. I have had 7 miscarriages in total over the early years and one daughter so I have taught myself to Zone out of the excitement and switch off to the fact that I am pg until I see a heartbeat. Nervous but I can wait the 2 weeks. :)


----------



## LLawson

That sounds like a good plan.
I havent had any miscarriages and I have a hard time with it. I cant imagine what you feel.
My fingers are crossed for you and I wish you the best!
I cant wait until tomorrow!


----------



## Crazy_1

Im in the UK so I know you are still behind a couple of hours. Let me know how your scan went. Post a pic if you can :)


----------



## LLawson

Will do! I cant wait!


----------



## helloeveryone

Hope things go well for you xx


----------



## LLawson

Well, ITS A BOY! Another boy in the house! Im surrounded by them but I dont mind. They are easier to raise than the girls.
So my Ramzi Theory I had done was wrong. 
Ive had nothing but boy dreams the whole time but the Ramzi Theory said girl and my heartbeat had been in the 160s so the doctor said possibly a girl too.
I had the ultrasound first and she said she suspected boy but didnt want me buying any boy stuff until I got my MaterniT21 results back. I had to wait but they finally got them faxed while I was there (almost 2 hours). It confirmed BOY!
I want to post a pic but for some reason they post upside down. Can anyone tell me what Im doing wrong?


----------



## LLawson

Hopefully this will post right
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## LLawson

Yay! It worked! I had to do it from my cell phone. For some reason it just wont work with my Ipad?


----------



## Crazy_1

Ah congrtulations! a beautiful boy. It makes it all the more real when you find that out. So now comes the name choices....lol. Got any in mind?


----------



## LLawson

No names set yet. We like Kyan or Kye and Sebastian but not sure if we will go with those. We havent looked up any boy names. LOL we had a ton of girl names lined up.


----------



## BrightBlue

LLawson said:


> Will do! I cant wait!


Hello and congratulations, I hope everything went well for you. I am 45 in June and several weeks pregnant with my first(!) so have all this to come, but trying not to get too excited just yet. X


----------



## LLawson

Congrats to you too!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hello!
I am almost 40, I have a 9.5 month old and I am between 4-5 weeks preg!
I am waiting a bit to see if it sticks but I am sooo nervous about having 2 so close together and I am in a rocky marriage also!
I want to get excited about this but it still so early and there are so many what ifs!


----------



## Scout

Just wanted to stop in and say congratulations ladies! I had my first baby at age 46, and she is the light of my life!!


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies! 
congratulations to you all. Im really glad to have found you all!
I am 44 and just had a positive test - still in complete shock!
this is my 5th pregnancy, I have one daughter aged 3 and have had 3 MCs
I am very nervous, but your posts have given me hope!

LLawson - you have a beautiful baby boy there!


----------



## iBeach

Hello ladies, 
congratulations on your pregnancies.... any updates? love reading your stories.


----------



## AngelUK

This gives me such hope as we are going to try for a third this month. Completely crazy as I am 46 and we have our gorgeous twin boys (4y) conceived via IUI and yet we want to try and see if it won't happen naturally (no more money for treatment). We are no doubt delusional lol Good luck to you all ladies :)


----------



## murphyzlaw

congrats!


----------



## Jencocoa

Congrats!!! Wonderful, and hoping for good news for you!


----------



## Skye Leigh

Crazy_1 said:


> Hi. Iv'e spent most of my life trying for a baby and finally of many miscarriages I had a DD who is 9. I tried for another in my early 40's and then gave up 2 years ago. My daughter was very upset being and only child and has always battled with that. I got the shock of my life the other day..... I am now 5w4d and patiently waiting to see if I have a viable pregnancy.

Hi I know this thread is old but it caught my eye because of your age. So far you're the only one here I've seen my age. :) How's your pregnancy coming along? I'm 22 weeks pregnant, I'll be 48 when the baby is born. :)


----------



## LLawson

Hi Ladies, I havent updated in awhile. I had my baby boy Sept. 2nd. He was a whopping 4 lbs 10 ozs. They induced me at 36 weeks which turned into an emergency c section. Im still trying to recover.. Baby Kye did great and was ready to leave the hospital before me. He didnt even have to visit the NICU. 
I wish you all the best!
 



Attached Files:







20160911_150850.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Skye Leigh

Wow congratulations! He's adorable! :D


----------



## LLawson

Thank You Skye!


----------



## Left wonderin

Huge congratulations :) enjoy every second x


----------



## AngelUK

Huge congrats from me too :) What a cutie!


----------



## JoHio

Congratulations!


----------



## Jenny Bean

This thread gives me so much hope...not that I will be having another baby in my current marriage but still it gives me hope that somewhere down the road I might be lucky enough to have a second xo


----------



## LLawson

Thank You all. Jenny Bean, theres always hope.
My little guy will be a year old in a few weeks and hes the most precious thing in this world!&#55357;&#56842;


----------

